# Problem with the new Curado...help me please Bantam



## pdt818

Hopefully i can get an answer for this, but i took my new curado out for the second time in the salt and after the day was done i saw that there is rust already on the bar that the level wind slides back and forth on. not the worm bar but the skinny one above it. i have only had it for a little over 2 weeks!even with proper care and maintenance after every trip this happened. is this covered by warranty???


----------



## Bantam1

Yes this is covered under warranty. Its the same Stainless material we have always used, I wonder why you have rust? Maybe you need to rinse the reel a little better and apply some oil with a q-tip to the support bar.


----------



## luna nueva

I can vouch for pdt on this one. I was with him this weekend. That little bar got rust within hours.


----------



## Bantam1

I'll let Jeremy know so we can look into it. Its the same material we've been using for years so I don't know why it would rust so fast on this one.


----------



## pdt818

so what is the next step in the process? do i send it in? if so, what is the procedure for doing that?


----------



## Bantam1

Use this link to fill out the form and print it:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html

State that the support is showing signs of corrosion and we will take care of it.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

pdt818 said:


> Hopefully i can get an answer for this, but i took my new curado out for the second time in the salt and after the day was done i saw that there is rust already on the bar that the level wind slides back and forth on. not the worm bar but the skinny one above it. i have only had it for a little over 2 weeks!even with proper care and maintenance after every trip this happened. is this covered by warranty???


exactly same thing happened to mine..why?


----------



## tommy261

*citica 200*

My foreman at work, showed me his two brand new citica's that did the exact same thing... I took them back to academy for him and they exchanged both reels... The district manager told me that there is a lot of the reels coming back with rust on the bar.. I have 4 citica's that have no rust on them... let me know if yall figure out what it might be...(bantam) Thanks in advance.. tommy261


----------



## fishingcacher

Are the bars made in China?


----------



## sabine lake hustler

What's the deal with the plastic casing for the worm gear on the new curado? makes it look cheap!! The front of the frame is too wide also, it makes it look antique! i guess i can complain because i bought two. i'm going back to my my 100ds!!


----------



## pdt818

Ok, so i printed out the form and filled it out. now what? i have to pay to ship it off for warranty work? doesn't seem right but oh well. When i package it up to send it in where do i put the paperwork?


----------



## Bantam1

The Curado B had a plastic support for the level wind. This is not a load bearing part and does not need to be metal. We wanted to reduce the weight of the reel which means using lighter materials in certain places.

The front is too wide? Well that is a personal opinion. I feel that the reel fits very well in my hand. This is a 200 size reel remember?

Rust can not form that quick on the bar. Moisture has to be sitting on the bar over night. The parts are made in Japan and as I have stated previously this is the same material we have been using for many years now. I suggest using some oil on this bar to prevent future issues. Stainless steel can still show signs of surface rust. A light coat of oil will help eliminate this. 

You can either return the reel for exchange at the dealer where it was purchased or you can send the reel back to us. We will remove the bar, clean the surface rust off, oil the bar and reinstall it in the reel and send it back to you.


----------



## LMangler

*bar*

Is the bar made out of 300 or 400 series stainless?


----------



## Bantam1

I'll try to find out.


----------



## Bantam1

I have been told that we do not disclose the materials we use in the reels. Some of this info is proprietery. So I have no answer for this that I can give you.


----------



## dbarham

i knew this would happen! we love the old curado 100b 100d chronarch 50mg and citica100 dsv style reel. why cant they continue makin the best reels? im goin on e bay rite now..


----------



## Bantam1

So two, maybe three people have had this happen out of thousands we have sold. This discourages you from even being remotely interested? To each his own...


----------



## pdt818

DO I JUST PUT THE REEL IN A BOX AND SHIP IT WITH THE SHEET I FILLED OUT TO THE ADDRESS ON THE SHEET?


----------



## robul

Anybody wanna sell there rusted one? I defiantly want one still and I have some bantam oil.


----------



## Hal01

pdt818 said:


> DO I JUST PUT THE REEL IN A BOX AND SHIP IT WITH THE SHEET I FILLED OUT TO THE ADDRESS ON THE SHEET?


Well yes.


----------



## Bantam1

pdt818 said:


> DO I JUST PUT THE REEL IN A BOX AND SHIP IT WITH THE SHEET I FILLED OUT TO THE ADDRESS ON THE SHEET?


YES


----------



## FTAC03

The 100 series Curado is Junk IMHO. The Citica may not be quite as smooth but it is 10x more reliable. The 50Mg is very good and worth the money but I have had 3 of the 100 series and they corrode after sitting up for a few days and don't work right. Frustrating when you don't check 'em before you go. I hope the 200 is improved. I assume this is why they were discontinued but who knows?


----------



## Bocephus

FTAC03 said:


> The 100 series Curado is Junk IMHO. The Citica may not be quite as smooth but it is 10x more reliable. The 50Mg is very good and worth the money but I have had 3 of the 100 series and they corrode after sitting up for a few days and don't work right. Frustrating when you don't check 'em before you go. I hope the 200 is improved. I assume this is why they were discontinued but who knows?


They are all very reliable if properly maintained. Salt water is a very harsh environment for almost any metal, even some grades of stainless. But...if properly cleaned, and oiled as soon as possible, these reels will perform just as good as when you first took them out of the box. I have several curados, citicas chronarchs, and they all work great. But the key for me has been a good cleaning, and oiling when I get them back home from a fishing trip. These reels are precision instruments, and have close tolerances. They must be cleaned routinely in order to work as designed.

Follow the cleaning videos at the Shimano site, they are very informative.


----------



## Bantam1

Well said


----------



## sabine lake hustler

Bantam1 said:


> The Curado B had a plastic support for the level wind. This is not a load bearing part and does not need to be metal. We wanted to reduce the weight of the reel which means using lighter materials in certain places.
> 
> The front is too wide? Well that is a personal opinion. I feel that the reel fits very well in my hand. This is a 200 size reel remember?
> 
> Rust can not form that quick on the bar. Moisture has to be sitting on the bar over night. The parts are made in Japan and as I have stated previously this is the same material we have been using for many years now. I suggest using some oil on this bar to prevent future issues. Stainless steel can still show signs of surface rust. A light coat of oil will help eliminate this.
> 
> You can either return the reel for exchange at the dealer where it was purchased or you can send the reel back to us. We will remove the bar, clean the surface rust off, oil the bar and reinstall it in the reel and send it back to you.


I apologize bantam! I currently own about 20 shimno reels. I guess cosmtically the new E just don't look appealling to me(shape and color). maybe a color option in the future? I like the color and the lines of the citica and curado 100d. even without the HEG gear in the 100, i've landed everything from trout, big jacks, and lings on them using sufix 20 braid. The truth is the majority of the low profile baitcast reels are gonna be used for bass and speckle trout. I don't think power and capacity is an issue. when is the last time anyone ever got spooled by a speckle trout, red, or bass? One thing for sure is when i'm offshore I cannot put the Trinidads down!!! they are awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bantam1

The HEG also helps with retreiving lures that have a lot of drag in the water such as crankbaits for example. Sure the older gearing worked, but get used to HEG. I would have to say that all of our upcoming baitcast reels will have HEG. Even our competitors are using oversized gears now...maybe we were on to something? 


I understand that its a personal preference. Have you held the new Curado yet? Put it on a rod and try it in your hand then make your decision. 

Personally I like the new Curado and I can see some making their way into my collection soon.


----------



## sabine lake hustler

I did pick up two E5. Even though my opinion didnt favor it. after all, it's a shimano!! I got one loaded with sufix 20 braid and the other is loaded with sufix seige 10. both are mounted on american rodsmiths 6'6' wader medium light. They will both be on the water tommorow for a test run! I'll probably end up getting use to it and love the lines.


----------



## FTAC03

=Quote They are all very reliable if properly maintained. Salt water is a very harsh environment for almost any metal, even some grades of stainless. But...if properly cleaned, and oiled as soon as possible, these reels will perform just as good as when you first took them out of the box. I have several curados, citicas chronarchs, and they all work great. But the key for me has been a good cleaning, and oiling when I get them back home from a fishing trip. These reels are precision instruments, and have close tolerances. They must be cleaned routinely in order to work as designed.

Follow the cleaning videos at the Shimano site, they are very informative. = Quote

Bocephus,

No doubt Shimano is tops I love the citica and the 50mg is the finest but the 100 series curado simply do not hold up to the rigors of saltwater fishing. I also have a 2 Revo SX and while I don't think the performance of these reals is stellar after a few trips to the salt they still perform adequately unlike the 100's. Granted all I will do is wash them down after a trip and have them cleaned 2-3 times per year. My point being is that compared to a citica or a 50mg the 100 series curado is the least desireable of the three.


----------



## spank'em

I've had my E7 out 3 times no rust.It performes way better than the 100 style.Just hope it holds up better.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I have seen more Curado D reels than most folks, and I have found them to be quite durable. I have seen some that were totally abused, but with a routine cleaning, came back as good as new. With a minimal amount of preventative maintenance, they will easily hold up to a saltwater environment.

The current line of ABU reels may be fine for freshwater, but they have not made a reel that holds up in saltwater, for a very long time. JMHO

Mike


----------



## spank'em

I'll admit I didn't maintain my reels to well back when I first bought an old green Curada.Just rinsed and oiled.Never took it apart for a couple years.Worked fine.My Curada D's I've had a year I have to take apart ever 3rd or 4th trip.Just put new bearing in one because the old one was rusted.Shimono is the best out there.But not up to their old standards


----------



## Bantam1

Tighter tollerances means that maintenance is more important. The newer reels have tighter tollerances than the older models.


----------



## BluewaveC189

I see there is some disappointment with the new Curado E. I don't own one but I have taken a look at them at Academy. I found one design flaw with them since I have a Revo that has the same flaw. The worm gear is exposed when you store it in an upright position. For instance, I was on my boat one day when a light storm came in. I was fishing with my Revo and placed it in the rod holder of the console. When the rain stopped (approximately 5 minutes later) I went back and grabbed my Revo and discovered as I was reeling in that the oil washed out of my worm gear. I discontinued using the reel and when I got home cured the problem with some Quatum Hot Sauce. Since then the Hot Sauce has cured the problem since it bonds to the metal. Unfortunately, the protective sheild guarding the worm gear on the new Curados has been modified to match the same design of the Revo. I don't know if engineers at Shimano considered the effects of a light rain storm and the exposure to the worm gear. A minor flaw but if you are paying $179.00 for a reel you expect more for your money. Just my observation.


----------



## Birdnest Billy

I lucked out and scored one of the first Curado E7's from the Academy in Humble. Since then i've only fished with it a couple times (freshwater) and other than the line stacking to one side of the spool after I spooled up with new line, I have no other complaints. 
I'll be breaking it in in saltwater very soon, and this will be the true test as far as whether or not I experience any problems. 

By the way...what causes line to stack to one side of the spool?


----------



## dbarham

open the door a little wider WE DONT NEED THESE HUGE GEARS FISHIN INSHORE IF I GOTTA HOLD THIS TYPE OF FRAME IM GONNA SEARCH THE MARKET! CMON


----------



## FTAC03

Point being the citica 100 and the 50mg hold up better than the curado 100's with less maintenance. You can testify about the "quality" of the curado all day but in my experience they do not hold up as well as the aforementioned reels.


----------



## quackersmacker

Birdnest Billy said:


> By the way...what causes line to stack to one side of the spool?


In order to eliminate this problem, when spooling a reel make sure that you either move your line with the line guide or just hold the line directly in the middle of the front of the reel.


----------



## wingnut

I have 2 of the New Curado E-7's and I really like them. I have a ton ( 12) to be exact, of the 200B's. The truth be known, I abuse the heck out of them and they still work great. IMHO Shimano is the best reels on the market. As far as the color of the reel, I could care a less. They fit in my hand very well and are a dream to cast. I will never buy anything else.


----------



## Bantam1

BluewaveC189 said:


> I see there is some disappointment with the new Curado E. I don't own one but I have taken a look at them at Academy. I found one design flaw with them since I have a Revo that has the same flaw. The worm gear is exposed when you store it in an upright position. For instance, I was on my boat one day when a light storm came in. I was fishing with my Revo and placed it in the rod holder of the console. When the rain stopped (approximately 5 minutes later) I went back and grabbed my Revo and discovered as I was reeling in that the oil washed out of my worm gear. I discontinued using the reel and when I got home cured the problem with some Quatum Hot Sauce. Since then the Hot Sauce has cured the problem since it bonds to the metal. Unfortunately, the protective sheild guarding the worm gear on the new Curados has been modified to match the same design of the Revo. I don't know if engineers at Shimano considered the effects of a light rain storm and the exposure to the worm gear. A minor flaw but if you are paying $179.00 for a reel you expect more for your money. Just my observation.


To reduce the overall length and size of the reel we had to flip the worm gear around to allow the front of the reel to move closer to the spool. The worm is chrome plated to resist corrosion and water. I can't remember the last time my chrome bumber rusted from the rain...


----------



## Cobassing

Birdnest Billy said:


> I lucked out and scored one of the first Curado E7's from the Academy in Humble. Since then i've only fished with it a couple times (freshwater) and other than the line stacking to one side of the spool after I spooled up with new line, I have no other complaints.
> I'll be breaking it in in saltwater very soon, and this will be the true test as far as whether or not I experience any problems.
> 
> By the way...what causes line to stack to one side of the spool?


I, too picked up 2 of the new 200 E7s and am having the line try to stack up on the right side of the spool........Bantam, what gives?? Has anyone else had this issue?? Other than that, I love them so far, I foul hooked a 25 lb carp this weekend....and the drag worked GREAT. This reel will cast as 1/2 oz rattlebait a country mile!!


----------



## Bantam1

Is your finger touching the spool at all while spooling the reel with line?

Larry Dahlberg had the issue during field testing. Because the frame is so small, it can be easy to touch the spool and "feed" the line to one side. Once he noticed he was doing it, the problem stopped. 

Personally I have not had this problem except for when I use crankbaits and stand off to one side while reeling. This places side load on the line and causes the line to stack heavy on one side.

This can be true when using a big filler spool of line also. The line can be at great angles depending on where the line is on the spool. This is just like creating a side load when cranking. Maintain the line in the middle when spooling up and this should allow the line to spool evenly.


----------



## Electric Mullet

Bantam,



To address the topic that started this thread I would say in Shimano defense that just as in all manufacturing stainless steel can have its defects. When smelting the stainless the smelter may have knowingly or unknowingly not used proper amounts of chromium and/or nickel to achieve the proper level of stainless capability in the steel. This can happens when manufactures fail to use proper quality control techniques which is common with manufactured goods from 3rd world countries. Shimano probably ordered the same material for the reels that rusted and as they did for those that did not rust but the batch of stainless was flawed. Without lot numbers or serial numbers it's hard to tell which reels came from what batch to associate them with a certain material lot. Personally I love Shimano products. They are the most innovative reel line out there. Other reel companies simply mimic what Shimano does. I do wish they where made in the USA, but whatever.


----------



## Cobassing

Bantam1 said:


> Is your finger touching the spool at all while spooling the reel with line?
> 
> Larry Dahlberg had the issue during field testing. Because the frame is so small, it can be easy to touch the spool and "feed" the line to one side. Once he noticed he was doing it, the problem stopped.
> 
> *Personally I have not had this problem except for when I use crankbaits and stand off to one side while reeling*. This places side load on the line and causes the line to stack heavy on one side.
> 
> This can be true when using a big filler spool of line also. The line can be at great angles depending on where the line is on the spool. This is just like creating a side load when cranking. Maintain the line in the middle when spooling up and this should allow the line to spool evenly.


Bantam, no...*my issue w/ line stacking up on the right side of the spool..is not when spooling line, but after several dozen casts w/ a fast moving crankbait.*
(rattlebait) I noticed it Sunday, and then made a super long cast..and then used my finger in front of the pawl to force line back to the left side till it evened out. I have not noticed my thumb making contact, other than on the cast...but I will pay more attention on the next trip, as the frame is VERY small(I have never used a 100 size reel) and that COULD be the issue. I have only fished w/ these reels twice so far, and all else seems to be great!! I will let you know about the possible "touching" of the spool on the retrieve.


----------



## Bantam1

A crankbait can place a side load on the line if you are working down a bank or grass line for example. Here is what I am trying to explain below. You can laugh at my crappy drawing if you like:


----------



## Cobassing

Man........you would be a great artist for "Southpark" lmao...I get the gist of what your are saying. Why have I never noticed this before on any of the other high end Shimanos I have?? the small size?? BTW, I do like the beverage in the left hand of your stick guy.


----------



## Bantam1

Narrow spools do not seem to be as affected by this. The 200 size reels seems to make it more noticeable. Yes that is the correct beverage in the other hand. I can make accurate drawings but they take too long. The comedic approach is much easier


----------



## Birdnest Billy

Bantam1 said:


> Is your finger touching the spool at all while spooling the reel with line?
> 
> Larry Dahlberg had the issue during field testing. Because the frame is so small, it can be easy to touch the spool and "feed" the line to one side. Once he noticed he was doing it, the problem stopped.


My spooling issue occured when I was reeling new line onto my brand new reel. After tying the line to the spool, I hold the line in dead center of the reel with my left index finger and thumb...and reel with my right. In no way am I touching the spool. The line is stacked to the right side of the reel. 
After I first noticed this, I pulled off the line (luckily it wasn't very much at the time) and tried again. It still stacked to the right of the spool. 
After this...I said "screw it" and just filled the spool so I could fish with my new reel. 
I have no casting problems or any other problems at all, but I KNOW...this isn't right.

I thoroughly enjoy this reel. I'm glad I bought it and have ZERO buyers remorse, but the $179.99 +tax I paid for it, and the name SHIMANO...I was somewhat expecting perfection.

So what now?


----------



## Bantam1

Either the worm gear is not cut correctly or an adjustment is needed. You will need to send the reel to us for repair.


----------



## Birdnest Billy

Bantam1 said:


> You will need to send the reel to us for repair.


I was afraid of that...but thats ok.

Bantam1, check your PM.


----------



## Bantam1

Unfortunately that is the only option. I replied to your PM.


----------



## 4x4tx

Whats the differernce in the e5 and e7? What is preferred for trout?


----------



## Alex258

4x4tx said:


> Whats the differernce in the e5 and e7? What is preferred for trout?


The 7 has a higher gear ratio than the 5. Get the 7 if your going after trout


----------



## Birdnest Billy

Bantam1 said:


> Unfortunately that is the only option.


Well, not really.

I took my E7 to FTU since they are a Shimano warranty center in the hopes that they could fix the reel without me having to ship it off. Unfortunately, they told me they had absolutely no parts for the new Curado. As new as they are, I wasn't surprised.

By the way, the guys at FTU were extremely helpful with not only answering my questions but also fishing advice in general...so HUGE props go out to those guys!!! But I digress.

I was pulling out of the parking lot and just before getting back on I-10, I noticed another Academy just up the road. Taking a chance on availability, I pulled in to try my luck on getting an exchange (none of the stores on my side of town have any, I checked. They sell them just as fast as they get 'em in).

Low and behold!!!...there they were, sitting on the shelf.

Full exchange and no questions asked.

I have my line and my new reel...now i'm just hoping for the best.


----------



## Birdnest Billy

Birdnest Billy said:


> I have my line and my new reel...now i'm just hoping for the best.


It spooled up perfectly. Problem solved. 
:smile:


----------



## Captain Dave

Glad my MG's and 101 Curado are doing fine after many years. I may look at 200's after the hype and the kinks are worked out.... Shimano may of rushed this out for 2008. 

Just a idea, but maybe the next time shimano has a new reel come out, let 50 -100 2coolers beta test it before its release. Top knotch testers found here....


----------



## MattK

Captain Dave said:


> Just a idea, but maybe the next time shimano has a new reel come out, let 50 -100 2coolers beta test it before its release. Top knotch testers found here....


That's what I said but they wouldn't let me have one. :frown:


----------



## spank'em

Made 4 trips with mine.No problem.So far best reel I've ever used.Used Shimono past 10 years.


----------



## Captain Dave

Hope you knocked on wood.... LOL



spank'em said:


> Made 4 trips with mine.No problem.So far best reel I've ever used.Used Shimono past 10 years.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

thats weird i own two of these reel...one of them was forming rust on the bar but i got it off..so make sure u clean them after ur fishing trip in saltwater..that will help...


----------



## Bantam1

We received the first "problem" Curado E. There was signs of salt everywhere in the line guide area due to lack of proper maintenance. I suggest that all of you that have had "problems" rinse the reels properly and oil this bar in the future to prevent any issues. 


When salt is allowed to sit on the bar overnight it will cause surface rust like this. It simply wipes off with some light oil and a q-tip.


----------



## Birdnest Billy

Since the subject here seems to be about proper maintenance, I put a couple of my Shimano reels through a pretty good test this past weekend.

I went wade fishing in the surf (the conditions were NOT smooth and calm waters) and both my Citica DPV and Saros 4000F were completely submerged on several occasions...due to waves, going under water while sitting in my rodholder, etc. 
When I rolled up for the day, I took my 1 GAL Igloo water jug and rinsed both of them off thoroughly before heading off to Houston. Afterwards, I went through the basic steps of disassembly and cleaning with Q-tips and alcohol as mentioned on the Shimano website; the Shimano oil came in handy as well. So far, no signs of rust or any other problematic issues. Then again, I haven't fished with either one since then to test casting or cranking ability. 

I know the OP mentioned the E7 specifically, but I haven't had the chance to even use mine yet since my exchange. I'm seriously considering the CorrosionX treatment from Mike before I even take it to the coast for it's saltwater test, because I KNOW...it's gonna get dunked.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

never used Corrison X but rinse with water lightly will work..no rust anymore  glad i got the problem solved before it got worse..


----------



## LaAngler

seen rust on the same spot on one! guess i'll be buying chronarch Bs


----------



## Benny

LaAngler said:


> seen rust on the same spot on one! guess i'll be buying chronarch Bs





LaAngler said:


> I have heard rumors of rust on em not sure if this is true


3 Minutes ago you posted that it's a rumor and now you've seen it????

Hmmmm...

sad_smiles


----------



## LaAngler

both as a matter of fact, dont be an internet cop, i own all shimano's i'm not against them! lol

i'll try and get a picture


----------



## kemahguy

*Rust on the support bar*

I'm having the same rust problem as almost everyone else on my new curado e7. I've used it on two hard core fishing trips and the one support bar is starting to rust. It's not effecting the performance at all, in fact I'm very happy w/ this reel and feel it's the best reel I've ever put in my hands. I'm worried about what will happen in the next few weeks though and don't know if I should just wait to see what takes place or send it back in. I'm very careful about cleaning my reels and was shocked when I looked at it before going fishing yesterday and saw the rust on it. It has to be some sort of a defective part, I've had shimanos that lasted for years and never had this happen. I'm even thinking about getting one of the new citicas and maybe even a core, but are these reels having any of the same rust problems?


----------

